

Using Adderall to Get Ahead, Not to Fight A.D.H.D - andrewl
http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2015/04/21/using-adderall-to-get-ahead-not-to-fight-adhd

======
Errorcod3
I don't see anything wrong with this. However I would not do it myself. I have
no issues being productive throughout the day.

Can this drug be abused? If there are no harmful side effects all should be
good to go!

~~~
andrewl
Any drug can be abused. Although that doesn't mean it shouldn't be used, it
does mean you have to be careful. There is also the question of short-term
effectiveness versus long-term consequences. Strong stimulants are definitely
effective in the short term, but they come with costs. Actually, in the short-
term, smoking helps users focus, and quite effectively. The damage doesn't
show up immediately. And short-term effects are much easier to see and
research than long-term effects. So benefits might be easier to see than
damages.

